# IVF Abroad anyone?



## Louisa40 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi, we are looking to go for IVF abroad (using my own eggs hopefully) mainly due to the financial benefits. I have researched it a bit and can see that there a few places which seem to have good success rates such as the Czech Republic and Greece.  Any feed back on peoples experiences would be much appreciated.  I have also had a quick look at Cyprus (South side Larnaca/Limassol or Paphos) as my Parents have an apartment there which we could use so would be a bonus!!!


----------



## TruffS (Jan 14, 2017)

I am also looking to do IVF abroad.. I'm from Ireland and seen prague and czech are cheaper.. Have you had any update on these? I've just started looking


----------



## Teleaddict (May 30, 2016)

Hi - I can really recommend newlife in Greece. I had success there with own eggs. I also considered Czech Rep too but liked newlife after having a Skype appointment. Good luck at choosing!


----------



## Lilly08 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey girls, I considered Cyprus and Greece first as well but I finally chose biotex in Ukraine. Hope this helps x


----------

